# Sad puppy?



## NickD1987 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi we just added a new addition to our family, she is 8 weeks old purebred black German sheperd puppy. I know it's common for puppies to feel sad and whine at first but she acts and looks depressed sleeps a lot and does not like to walk. We took her to the vet and every thing checked out find she eats and drinks fine to. But she does not run play wag her tail. It's like she almost is lethargic We have no there dogs but it's my first German Shepard, I had a sybarin husky befor but around 8weeks he played ran and was happy. Is this just a puppy phase or what I'm I doing wrong.
Ps she was the last pick no one wanted but I did! Thank any one for help


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Sometimes vets miss things. In Riley's short life he was at the vet many times. His first visit was the day I brought him home. 

Maybe she just needs a chance to get used to a new environment.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't know... this is kind of a hard thing to say based on just an online forum. What kind of games are you trying to entice her in? How many days has she been with you? She probably just needs time to adjust to her new home and misses her pack. Is she isolated? Does she get all the snuggle time with you all? Are there any high stress indicators in her new environment? Are you saying you have no other dogs, or other dogs?


----------



## NickD1987 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes she is the only dog we have and no I'm with her during the day and my wife at night due to our work schedule. So she's basicly with us 24 hours a day. She sleeps next to our bed in hers, I'm to soft to keep her in a cage at night or at all. This is day 2 she seems a little better but I have never experienced this in a pup before. She was an out side dog by the looks of where the first owners had her so can explain why she doesn't like the inside as much and it's a pretty quite stress free house thanks


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Eating and drinking okay?? Pooping?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Has she been dewormed? did she just get vaccinations?

You should crate train her. that isn't being mean. It's going to save you a ton of grief in house breaking and when you do need to leave her alone she feels safe there.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

From just that description it sounds like she's just adjusting and missing her pack.  Keep doing what you're doing, she'll come around. Oh, and pictures are very good lol


----------



## NickD1987 (Apr 18, 2015)

I was going to crate train her but I wasn't sure what was the best time start now or wait till she gets familiar with us? And what's better plastic crate or steel cage. No she's on oral deworming And a antibiotic to be safe. she is getting her first shots next week. The vet said she wanted to wait due to dog cough going around the Chicago area that's where I picked her up at, and if she gets sick from the shots they will know not to blame dog cough. I have not took her anywhere public or around any other dogs. I have been trying to play games with her showing I'm having fun playing with her, she shows some interest and gets a couple tail wags, but will just go to sleep or lay down. Also she likes to hide a lot. I do see some better progress than day one. 
Thanks every one for your input all info helps


----------



## NickD1987 (Apr 18, 2015)

I will add More pics later when my wife gets out of work she has the good ones when she's not sleeping. ha so the second pic is her doing what she does all day


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

A lot of times the shy ones get picked last. That doesn't mean there is anything wrong with her. She is still very much a baby and now separated from all she knew, her litter, her mom, her original home. Just keep talking to her and being very gentle and give her time to come around. Oh and on the crate training, now is the best time and it will save you lots of problems later on. Just put the crate next to your bed so she will feel you there and know she isn't alone. Don't give into whining in the crate and let her out. Only let her out when she is quiet. Put tasty and fun surprises in the crate for her. Treats or stuffed kongs or new toys for her to find makes the crate a fun place.


----------



## NickD1987 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry forgot to add yes, she drinks a lot of water and eats ok I geuss I feed her blue buffalo life formula puppy large breed I do see they have a brand just for GS pups but never heard about it I think it's called royal canin? Is the brand I'm using now good? She eats different like she might eat a little in the morning and not afternoon or all at night. I believe the bag calls for a cup and 3/4 three times a day but she can be picky I sometimes hand feed her and she will eat more and the worm med is powder so I have to mix that in with soft pup food in a can. It's funny because I have been watching a ton of GS pup training videos and when she hears the pups bark on tv she perks up looks around and then puts her starts to whine. I know I'm probly just over worring and that she is probly just adjusting, but I would like just to make sure she's fine. Thanks


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

NickD1987 said:


> Hi we just added a new addition to our family, she is 8 weeks old purebred black German sheperd puppy. I know it's common for puppies to feel sad and whine at first but she acts and looks depressed sleeps a lot and does not like to walk. We took her to the vet and every thing checked out find she eats and drinks fine to. But she does not run play wag her tail. It's like she almost is lethargic We have no there dogs but it's my first German Shepard, I had a sybarin husky befor but around 8weeks he played ran and was happy. Is this just a puppy phase or what I'm I doing wrong.
> Ps she was the last pick no one wanted but I did! Thank any one for help


 After we brought Finn home, I thought I struck gold...he was so low key and sort of just laid around, couldn't be bothered, nothing excited him and like you I was worried. I though he was sick.
My vet said "I've never seen a GSD pup that wasn't high spirited" (Our vet has only owned GSDs).
Well, true to what the vet said, Finn came out of his shell and now at 8 months is just calming down a little bit, he's even a little bit less destructive.
Give your pup some time and get some rest cuz there's a tornado headed in your direction LOL : )
PS. Months 4 and 5 are brutal.
Good luck and take care.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Heads up! 
If you do decide to change her food, slowly introduce the new food by adding small amounts to the food you are feeding her now, and each day increase the new food by small amounts until she is only eating the new food.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

Puppies are all different. My Lab slept 22 hours a day at 8 weeks. She would have little spurts of energy and then sleep for hours. I couldn't get her to walk more then one house away before she would sit and Id have to carry her home. My Best friend bought 2 of my puppies sisters and they were totally different from her. Playing, chewing, barking. and my Sandy would just lay around eat and sleep!! 
The 3 labs are 18 months now and Sandy can run circles around her sisters. 
My GSD is almost 7 months and when he's in a growing spurt I notice he sleeps a lot too. I'm sure your puppy isn't sad he's just tired and growing. Give him/her a chance their personality will come out.


----------



## NickD1987 (Apr 18, 2015)

Bad news I just got I call from my vet and said she has girardia and ring worm i don't know how serious these are, we also have a 4 year old son that I'm worried about. the dog only poop and peed once In my house the first day but has been going out side ever sense than and we disinfected the spot she went and my son never went by her poop but he could of petted her by her tail by her butt, or is the transition from dog to human slim? I got her three days ago and her vet visit was yesterday and And she is givin these meds is the second day she took her meds
1 powder packet -PANACUR GRAN-daily for 5 days of the deworm that kills thoses strains this is her second pack today she is also on
CLAVAMOX half pill 2 times a day for 14 days she's has had one and a half pills this could now explain why she is so sluggish and sad..I really wish the idiot owners befor me took better care of her they said she was in perfect health now I wonder if they even ever feed her. So how could she of got this parasites will she be ok? I have no clue on to how long she had these I feel as if we saved her life But I'm new to to all of this and kinda worried.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

don't worry just yet, the things she has are relatively common for puppies who've not been taken good care of when they're young. good suggestions on this thread so far, have patience and read all the sections here on the board about raising puppies.

just want to clarify...I understand the giardia thing but are you sure it's "ring"worm. ringworm is a skin issue and not a poop issue. does she have sores on her skin? are you sure it's not "round"worm? relative to being contagious to your son, there's a difference in the way they might be contagious. of course, not a good idea for your son to interact with her until you get her health issues under control. what did you name her? she looks very sweet and scared, and you've only had her a very short time. and as other posters said, the crate IS YOUR FRIEND, and you can't get her used to it too soon. not cruel at all, gives them a safe place to be where they cannot get themselves in trouble, and helps with housebreaking. about the housebreaking thing, take her out very often, more than you think you need to. every time she does business outside praise her like you just won the lottery. never punish or discipline her for not making it outside, do all you can to not give her a chance to ever go in the house. actually, never punish or discipline her at all. praise the behavior you want, correct the behavior you don't want, and be very, VERY consistent. good luck. lots of good info here, please keep posting with your questions or concerns. take care.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My pup Apollo was very laid back at the age. He still is. He was about 12 weeks or so for the Christmas holidays and he slept the whole time. People everywhere and he was passed out on the couch, not a care in the world. As he gets older he sleeps less but still remains on the calmer side. He observes everything and is alert. I found Apollo and he was healthy as far as worms and stuff. My female had worms that cleared up after being dewormed. The worms did not stop her high energy


----------



## NickD1987 (Apr 18, 2015)

Things have just made a turn for the worse she started to have a seizure so we rushed her to an emergancy vet where they found out she had injested rat posion by the previous breeders we opted for the blood transfusion fusion but she had three more and passed away....even though I only had her for three days I feel like I had her for my whole life she was my life. and some waste of life breeder took that away from me and my family. All I can do is cry ...I just want every one to know and how to cope with this. I know she had the best three days of her life because of us and if she didn't go home with us she would of been left to die in some **** hole breeder I hope he gets what he deserves for causing heart ach to me and my family and to MOXI... I know some of you have lost a loved gsd but I'm lost we waited years to find one to fill out hearts and now I it was ripped away from neglect...I know she's in a better place 
R.I.P MOXI we will always love you for ever


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your girl knew she was loved, and has a piece of your heart with her. Condolences, Deb


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

NickD1987 said:


> Things have just made a turn for the worse she started to have a seizure so we rushed her to an emergancy vet where they found out she had injested rat posion by the previous breeders we opted for the blood transfusion fusion but she had three more and passed away....even though I only had her for three days I feel like I had her for my whole life she was my life. and some waste of life breeder took that away from me and my family. All I can do is cry ...I just want every one to know and how to cope with this. I know she had the best three days of her life because of us and if she didn't go home with us she would of been left to die in some **** hole breeder I hope he gets what he deserves for causing heart ach to me and my family and to MOXI... I know some of you have lost a loved gsd but I'm lost we waited years to find one to fill out hearts and now I it was ripped away from neglect...I know she's in a better place
> R.I.P MOXI we will always love you for ever


This is extremely sad and shocking. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh no, oh no...I am so sorry. The timing seems off somehow for ingestion of rat poison, which as I understand it, causes uncontrolled bleeding very soon after ingestion. No matter now, I suppose...clearly this puppy was not well taken care of before you got her. 

RIP Moxi.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Moxi. What a beautiful name! <3 I am so sorry for the loss of you new love  life can seem so cruel and unfair.....


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your puppy - how heartbreaking for you and your family.  

Unfortunately, there are many more bad breeders than good ones. The pups pay the price with their life, and the owners are left with a huge heartache. Not fair.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't even imagine how terrible this must be. I'm so very sorry. I'm crying for you and your family and for Moxi as well.


----------



## NickD1987 (Apr 18, 2015)

They gave us this befor we said out last goodbyes


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

That is just terrible. I can't imagine what you are going through. My prayers are with you and your family. You should feel very proud of yourself and your family for giving that puppy a wonderful last few days. Life isn't fair sometimes, but at least you will always know that she was loved.

Blessings to you all.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this, what a horrible loss. What a precious innocent life you lost. She will be waiting for you, she died with a loving family, your were meant to be in her life to make the last few days good ones.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry your pup died. That's a heart-breaker.


----------



## NickD1987 (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks every one for your support 

I'm still in shock when I woke up thinking I would hear her wine for me. It is extremely sad and difficult that this had to happen like this. SdThen I start to think what if her vet noticed this the next day I got her would she of been ok? The er vet confirmed it was some type of rat or mouse posion and she had been internally bleeding sense I got her. They said her gums where white and it would take 3 to 5 days for that to happen. But my vet checked her teeth? I wish I knew more about this I feel as if I did she could of been saved. The first thing I thought was the meds she was on but they said no. They asked if she got into anything at our house but it's impossible. We have a 4 year old son and we keep cleaners and such in a child proof cabinet and don't even have rat or mouse poisons in our house plus we where with her 24 hours a day. I think they didn't feed her and she ate a mouse that had died from poison when she was there..so many things going through my head I'm not sure what to think. I think this was planned for us to get her as part of her family and give her the most love in the 3 days of her little life R.I.P MOXI we will always love you!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You gave that puppy three wonderful days of love that she wouldn't have gotten if not for you. Because of you she knew what it was like to be loved, played with, and petted. One day at the Rainbow Bridge you will see your little one again, playing and having fun until she sees you and then you will be reunited. :hugs:


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

NickD, I have lost dogs suddenly to disease, and had some live out long lives and die in their sleep--it is never, never easy, no matter how long you have them, no matter how old they are. For our household, what I have found helps is finding another who needs your ample love and care... It's not being disloyal at all, it will help keep your mind from going through all the 'what-ifs', and it will take another puppy or dog out of a bad life and into the life your family can give it. If you can't buy another puppy right now, consider a rescue, there are lots of wonderful German shepherds who need a wonderful home. Here is a link:

? Michigan German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ? RescueMe.Org

That is set up for viewing dogs in Michigan, but you can go to "Change Location" and find your own state and see the GSDs available there. There are also other rescues, but some of the dogs listed here are even from private homes where something drastic has happened and the original owners can't keep them any longer. Please check it out.

My sympathies for you and your family, and best wishes.

Susan


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Moxi. Because of you and your family she got to experience being loved. She was lucky to have had you in her very short life. Please take care. RIP sweet Moxi.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am crying with you. Poor baby, moxi. Glad she had you.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Nick, such a lovely pup. I read and reread this thread, cry everytime. You should frame the picture of Moxi and your son.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama (Mar 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you so much for giving that precious baby the best three days of her life, you did right by her and she knew it.

I pray your family's hearts have healing in this painful time.


----------

